# Birth and Beyond: Helpful Resource Threads and Links



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

*Mothering Magazine Birth Articles*

Choosing Your Birth Practitioner

Let the Baby Decide: The Case Against Inducing Labor

Ecstatic Birth: The Hormonal Blueprint of Labor

Medical Indications for Inducing Labor

VBAC

What are the Signs of Labor?

Water and Pregnancy, Birth and Infancy

Blessings of Homebirth

*Here are some more great Mothering links:*

Birth Activism

Birth Preparation

Waterbirth

Midwifery and Doulas

Cesarean and VBAC

Birth Stories

Homebirth

Loss

*Popular forum threads:*

please, tell me great things about labor

Natural Family Living Cesarean Resource Thread

Birth trauma/PTSD resources for healing & Healing and Preventing Birth Trauma
*
Helpful Birth Resources*:

The Birth Survey: Share your birth experience, obtain consumer feedback on hospitals, doctors, midwives, intervention rates, etc.

Coalition for Improving Maternity Services

International Cesarean Awareness Network

Gentle Birth: Interviewing a Midwife

*B&B Namecalling Reminder*

*If you have a particularly helpful thread or site that you would like to see added to the Resource thread, please PM a forum moderator. Thanks!*


----------

